# Hello from PA



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi all.

I'm new to the forum and only a few seasons into snowboarding. I started on skis years ago and always wanted to learn to ride. I've been all over the east and west coast skiing and am looking forward to now doing the same on a board. Although I haven't been out west on a board yet, thanks to cifex and his relentless bashing, I've been in the Poconos and VT snowboarding. Seriously, he was really good teacher. I have to give him credit where credit is due. I don't think I'll ever pick up a pair of skis again.

I'm really excited for the start of this season and can't wait to break out my gear again!! I'm looking to meet great people and have a great season with as many trips as possible. Maybe even make it out west on a board this year!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

A few seasons??? Pray tell me....how many is a few?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

jagass!! are you going to post the pic of me sliding down the diamond on my ass?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sliding down the mountain on your "Right Butt" after a *few seasons*.....


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

you can cut the sexual tension with a knife in this thread.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

before i invest anymore time and precious effort into this thread.... one Q:

penguins or flyers? (ie friend or foe)


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> before i invest anymore time and precious effort into this thread.... one Q:
> 
> penguins or flyers? (ie friend or foe)


flyers! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

T.J. said:


> you can cut the sexual tension with a knife in this thread.


I think i'm the wrong gender...anyone notice the blatent gayness in cifex's post?! :laugh:

would love to make the EC meet! If for no other reason then to see cifex on his ass.

and btw...FLYERS OF COURSE


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

No you didnt!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude you live like 10mi from my uncle and my grandmother for that matter.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Oh Boy*

Pens!!! Um, I do believe some props should be afforded to me for setting the brew that is this debacle of a relationship.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

plymouth meeting is right outside of philly right?

ever hit up bear creek or jfbb? im mup there all the time. good choice on switching over to boarding. 

gtfo of this thread with the penguins haha. flyers for sure. 

also, instead of just an east coast meet, maybe there should be a mid atlantic meet as well. from what i see theres tons of people in the philly/southern pa area.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> also, instead of just an east coast meet, maybe there should be a mid atlantic meet as well. from what i see theres tons of people in the philly/southern pa area.



you should probably check out the mid-atlantic meet thread.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

oops, it's called the day trippin' mid-atlantic shred something something...

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/meets-events/8018-day-trip-mid-atlantic-shreds.html

and i'm sure they'll be plenty more to come! 

oh, and welcome to the foursome, blondie!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

rgrwilco said:


> plymouth meeting is right outside of philly right?
> 
> ever hit up bear creek or jfbb? im mup there all the time. good choice on switching over to boarding.
> 
> ...


Typical Philly-Phan.....talks before knowing/thinking. What was the series....4-1?.....yup. (P.S. from western PA, but live in Bucks Co, now)


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

thats kind of an ignorant statement. im not serious about sports at all, more of a joke. im not a philly fan at all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

rgrwilco said:


> thats kind of an ignorant statement. im not serious about sports at all, more of a joke. im not a philly fan at all.


eh, don't mind neednsnow, he's just got his panties all in a bunch again.:cheeky4:

I hit up jf/bb sometimes. if i'm going close i'm usually at Blue or Camelback though. When we have a decent year, the close mnts aren't too bad but the past few years have been crap. Crossing my fingers for a good looooong season this year.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Touche'*

No need to throw around the word ignorant. While I can be at times, this was not one of those times. Just a retaliatory slinging of mud. Was actually pulling for the Phils last night. (Pirates don't offer much for excitement).

Blondie...quit fantasizing about my panties!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

my bad man. bad day. my bindings the other day, and i had to send em back already. besides being defective they were too small even though my boot was well within the size range. so i have to send them back and wait for store credit to come to reorder.

so i was just in a pissy mood because i have to ride the worst bindings ever on saturday. no offense and sorry for laming up this thread.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)




----------

